# Profinet Übertragungszeit an Simatic und Fremdsystem



## dennisbz (26 November 2012)

Ich meine irgendwo mal eine Übersicht von Siemens gesehen zu haben, bei der die Übertragungszeit abhängig der Datenlänge aufgeschlüsselt war. 
Leider finde ich dies in keiner Doku mehr ... War aber vermutlich auch noch von Profibus.
Ich muss vielleicht zu meiner Entschuldigung sagen, dass wir bisher noch recht grün hinter den Ohren in Sachen Profinet sind. (Hehe, bzw. noch nicht recht grün sind in Sachen IP-Kommunikation) 

Das Netz:
- 2x Simatic CPU 317 PN (Kommunikation als IO-Devices) 
- in diesem Fall eine Keyence Kamera 
- MP277
- (sofern wir umsteigen) 3x ET200 mit ebenfalls ziemlich vielen IOs

Darum meine Frage: 
Weiß wer, mit welcher Übertragungsdauer / Verarbeitungszeit man hier rechnen muss, um meinetwegen 4 Worte vom Keyence Devices zum Simatic Controller und 1 Wort andersrum zu schicken?

Es verbleibt uns sehr wenig Zeit vom "Ergebnis Bildverarbeitung" bis zu der Aktion, die auf dem Messergebnis beruht, alles länger ein SPS-Zyklus währe lahm ... 

Danke! 

dennisbz


----------



## König (27 November 2012)

Das Profinet läuft mit 100MBit/sec
Für jedes Device kann man die Aktualisierungszeit einstellen.
Bei den meisten Geräten sind Aktualisierungszeiten ab 1ms möglich


----------



## RobiHerb (27 November 2012)

*Nicht so genau zu sagen ...*

Aus der Erfahrung geht es nicht schneller als 2 Zyklen (erster Zyklus Daten empfangen, zweiter Zyklus Ergebnis ausgeben).  Ansonsten Empfehlung Übertragung 2 mal / SPS Zyklus (schneller macht keinen Sinn).

Wenn die Teilnehmer nicht Realtime Isochron verbunden sind, gibt es zusätzliche "Schwebungen", mal langsamer, mal schneller, je nachdem wie die Teilnehmer im Takt aktuell zueinander liegen.

Zusätzlich ist der Übertragungsweg zu berücksichtigen. Zwischen den Teilnehmern können mehrere Switche liegen, die brauchen auch ihre Zeit und wenn die Netzlast steigt mit fremden Querverkehr, ist das System nicht mehr deterministisch.

Andere Busse sind da besser, meine persönlichen Favoriten EtherCAT oder SERCOS.


----------



## dennisbz (27 November 2012)

Schon mal 'Merci'!

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, wie du das meinst 





> Aus der Erfahrung geht es nicht schneller als 2 Zyklen (erster Zyklus Daten empfangen, zweiter Zyklus Ergebnis ausgeben). Ansonsten Empfehlung Übertragung 2 mal / SPS Zyklus (schneller macht keinen Sinn).


Die SPS empfängt die Daten doch in einem Zyklus und kann diese bereits in diesem Zyklus weiter verarbeiten? 2 mal schneller als die SPS macht natürlich Sinn, klar.


----------



## RobiHerb (27 November 2012)

*Kamera nicht vergessen*



dennisbz schrieb:


> Schon mal 'Merci'!
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, wie du das meinst
> Die SPS empfängt die Daten doch in einem Zyklus und kann diese bereits in diesem Zyklus weiter verarbeiten? 2 mal schneller als die SPS macht natürlich Sinn, klar.



Die Kamera oder auch die IO haben auch ihren Zyklus. Mit EtherCAT z.B. kann man die Peripherie an den Zyklus des Masters (Siemens Sprechweise Controller) synchron anpassen und einen Shift einstellen, mit dem der Slave (IO) versetzt im Zyklus mit läuft.


----------



## olliew (28 November 2012)

dennisbz schrieb:


> Weiß wer, mit welcher Übertragungsdauer / Verarbeitungszeit man hier rechnen muss, um meinetwegen 4 Worte vom Keyence Devices zum Simatic Controller und 1 Wort andersrum zu schicken?


1 PROFINET RT Frame hat eine mindest Länge (Ethernet Standard), daraus ergeben sich 40 Bytes Nutzdaten. Die Übertragungszeit ist 6,72 µs. Ob 1 Wort oder 4 Worte spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Auch die viele I/Os von deine ET200s werden sich wohl in die 40 Bytes verpacken lassen.

Wenn du mit 1 ms Zykluszeit (kann das der Kamera überhaupt?) und wenige µs Jitter zurecht kommst, spielen Durchlaufzeiten im Kabel, Switch, usw. usw. keine Rolle.


Ohja, nimm PROFINET-fähige Switches. Die mögen zwar teurer sein, helfen aber ungemein Verkabelungsprobleme aufzuspüren.


----------



## dennisbz (28 November 2012)

Wie schnell die Kamera Daten zur Verfügung stellt kann ich momentan noch nicht beantworten. Sie sei könne allerdings PROFInet. Sicher definiert der Standard doch, eine max. Zykluszeit? Wenn ich jetzt von SPS-Zyklus / 2 ausgehe, sollten ja meinetwegen 2.5 ms RT ausreichend sein. 
Wir bekommen einen "Testkoffer" zur Verfügung. Sobald mal ein bisschen Zeit ist, werden wir das mal ausprobieren. 
Ich bin jedenfalls schon mal beruhigt ob der Übertragungszeit. Danke auch für den Hinweis mit dem Switch - gerne hängen bei uns auch mal nicht Profinet fähige Geräte an einem Profinet-Strang...


----------



## olliew (29 November 2012)

dennisbz schrieb:


> Sicher definiert der Standard doch, eine max. Zykluszeit?


Njein, schnellster Zykluszeit wär derzeit 250 µs. Da aber Zykluszeit pro Gerät einstellbar ist, gibt es auch viele Geräte die nicht schneller als 1 ms könnnen.


----------



## zako (1 Dezember 2012)

@olliew:


> schnellster Zykluszeit wär derzeit 250 µs



siehe: Zykluszeit für PROFINET auf 31,25 µs gesenkt 
http://www.elektronikpraxis.vogel.de/sensorik/articles/357690/
SIEMENS hat auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES ein Messemodell mit 125µs Applikations- und Profinettakt live gezeigt (mit Motion control steuerung SIMOTION).
Beckhoff zeigte eine EA- Verarbeitung in 12,5µs. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles nur noch Politik. Was soll in dieser kurzen Zykluszeit geschalten / ausgewertet werden? Selbst IGBT`s für Leistungschalter werden z.B. mit 4kHz = 250µs geschalten - aber das macht man nicht über einen offenen Kommunikationsbus.
Auch wenn Lageregelkreise über einen Kommunikationsbus gerechnet werden, bieten immer schnellere Abtastungen keinen Sinn mehr, da die bestimmenden Größen in der Mechanik zu suchen sind (Tilger,- Resonanazfrequenzen, Trägheiten, usw.)

@Robiherb: 





> ...ist das System nicht mehr deterministisch...


siehe Bsp mit OB61:
"Dadurch ist die Möglichkeit gegeben, äquidistant Daten zwischen den Geräten auszutauschen. Mit diesem äquidistanten Takt lassen sich die Geräte synchronisieren und deren Applikation taktsynchron betreiben."
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/53477498


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2012)

@zako,

der OB61 hilft nicht.
Es ist das Netzwerk selber, dass sich bei hoher Last nicht mehr deterministisch ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dennisbz (2 Dezember 2012)

Zako, was den Nutzen von solch schnellen Takten angeht, gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, 1ms Lageregler-Takt sollte auch für anspruchsvolle Motion-Anwendungen ausreichen. Wichtiger, als die min. Taktzeit ist meiner Meinung nach, bis zu welcher Komplexität der Anwendung ein vernünftiger Takt gefahren werden kann. Aber dies ist vermutlich schwerer zu promoten - und dann geht man analog zum Megapixel-Wahn eben diesen Weg. 
Äquidistanz ist für meine Anwendung so gesehen kein Thema. Wichtig ist nur, dass das Ergebnis rechtzeitig da ist. Und davon gehe ich zwischenzeitlich auch aus...


----------



## zako (2 Dezember 2012)

@Blockmove


> Es ist das Netzwerk selber, dass sich bei hoher Last nicht mehr deterministisch ist.



Ethernetbasierte Systeme, die wie Powerlink, Ethercat oder Profinet IRT, die das Zeitschlitzverfahren nutzen, sind im hohen Grade deterministisch - bei Ethercat und Profinet findet man Angaben bzgl. des Jitters von <1µs.

Ich denke, Du bist von Profinet RT ausgegangen?  
Wenn Profinet nicht deterministisch wäre, dann wäre Profinet  nicht bei Druckmaschinen so stark verbreitet, wo durchaus 100 Servoachsen synchronisiert laufen müssen (weit verbreitet ist hier auch der SERCOS).


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2012)

zako schrieb:


> Ethernetbasierte Systeme, die wie Powerlink, Ethercat oder Profinet IRT, die das Zeitschlitzverfahren nutzen, sind im hohen Grade deterministisch - bei Ethercat und Profinet findet man Angaben bzgl. des Jitters von <1µs.



Ethercat und Profinet IRT erfodern eigene Netzwerk-Komponenten (Switch, Router ...). Deshalb ist damit "richtige" Echtzeit mit defineirten Jitter möglich.
"Normales" Profinet nutzt Standard-Netzwerktechnik. Priorisierung wird hier mit QoS erreicht. Dasselbe Verfahren nutzen auch VoIP-Telefone oder Videokonferenz-Systeme.
Wenn sowas im gleichen Netz ist, dann können sich die Pakete in der Schlange prügeln 

Gruß
Dieter


----------

